# Joguete cacete



## kerito

Oí! essa é minha primeira pergunta no forum...Tenho uma dúvida com a palavra 'cacete'. Na letra diz  'cansei de ser joguete cacete' mas eu não sei como posso traduzi-la, não tem ponto de exclamação, e acho que não fica bem como um palavrão...também não sei se poderia traduzir 'Joguete' como 'juguete'...obrigada! =)


----------



## Maragato76

Hola *kerito*, bienvenida al foro.

No tiene porque ser necesariamente un taco, yo creo que aquí p.e. no se podría aplicar "me cansé de ser un jodido juguete" porque lo de "jodido" tiene un sentido de difícil, arduo. Yo creo que es más bien "me cansé de ser un juguete (despreciable/molesto). También podría ser "me cansé de ser el blanco de burlas (impertinentes/inoportunas).

Espero no equivocarme. Un saludo.


----------



## Carfer

O sentido de _'joguete_' aí, que é o habitual em português, é o de alguém que se deixa manipular ou está completamente dominado por outrem.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Será que não falta uma vírgula?

"Cansei de ser joguete, cacete." = Me cansé de ser manipulado, ajo!


----------



## kerito

Obrigada gente! ^-^ Se acho que fica melhor como 'manipulado/a' e na verdade não sei se tem vírgula, na letra que li não levava, mas poderia levar e fica quase igual, não é? muito obrigada, deixe minhas aulas de português e estou oxidada...S:


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Kerito, no te quedes oxidada en portugués, quédate "enferrujada".


----------



## kerito

, então,estou enferrujada!... mas 'oxidada' está errado?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Oxidada/o *es español. Existe las palabras "óxido/oxidação" en portugués pero a la oxidación se le dice (al menos en Brasil) "ferrugem".
En tiempo: "oxidação" se usa para toda oxidación de metales excepto los ferrosos. Para esos es "ferrugem".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Oxidada/o *es español. Existe las palabras "óxido/oxidação" en portugués pero a la oxidación se le dice (al menos en Brasil) "ferrugem".



Em Portugal _'ferrugem_ ' e ''_enferrujar_,_enferrujado_' são os termos da linguagem comum. Não é invulgar  a palavra _'óxido_' ou ler ou ouvir que uma coisa está _'oxidada_', mas é mais provável que nesse caso quem fala ou escreve seja um técnico ou alguém com a preocupação de manter a linguagem num patamar mais científico ou erudito. Mas, como digo, não é incomum falar de '_óxido de ferro_'.


----------



## kerito

muito obrigada, WhoSoyEu!


----------



## kerito

obrigada pela aclaração Carter, não conhecia a palabra 'patamar', saludos 
^^/


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Oxido de ferro" é o termo técnico para ferrugem. Mas na linguagem comum ninguém diz "estou com óxido de ferro", e sim, "estou enferrujado/a". Desculpe Carfer, não é uma correção, é um esclarecimento.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Oxido de ferro" é o termo técnico para ferrugem. Mas na linguagem comum ninguém diz "estou com óxido de ferro", e sim, "estou enferrujado/a". Desculpe Carfer, não é uma correção, é um esclarecimento.



_'Estou com óxido de ferro_', não, certamente. Falava no geral, por desatenção e por não ter feito a ligação do seu post com o da kerito que motivou o seu, que tomei como afirmação genérica. Mas '_estou oxidado_', mesmo naquela acepção específica, não me feriria muito os ouvidos, ainda que reconheça que '_estou enferrujado_' é muitíssimo mais comum. Quer ver dois exemplos, ambos referidos ao estado mental das pessoas? 
http://idolatrica.blogspot.pt/2006/04/oxidado.html
http://saude.sapo.pt/saude-em-famil...ercicios-para-manter-o-seu-cerebro-jovem.html

É que, no fim de contas, quando dizemos '_estou enferrujado_' ou (muito menos frequentemente, é certo) '_estou oxidado_' estamos a usar a expressão em sentido figurado e as figuras de sentido dão-nos sempre bastante latitude de expressão. Porque não usar sinónimos então?

P.S. E se fosse uma correcção, onde é que estava o mal, Who? Você não precisa de dizer isso e muito menos de pedir desculpa. Era o que me dava a vida que (eu) reagisse mal a qualquer discordância que um foreiro expresse, muito menos sua e ainda menos quando fundamentada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> _'Estou com óxido de ferro_', não, certamente. Falava no geral, por desatenção e por não ter feito a ligação do seu post com o da kerito que motivou o seu, que tomei como afirmação genérica. Mas '_estou oxidado_', mesmo naquela acepção específica, não me feriria muito os ouvidos, ainda que reconheça que '_estou enferrujado_' é muitíssimo mais comum. Quer ver dois exemplos, ambos referidos ao estado mental das pessoas?
> http://idolatrica.blogspot.pt/2006/04/oxidado.html
> http://saude.sapo.pt/saude-em-famil...ercicios-para-manter-o-seu-cerebro-jovem.html
> 
> É que, no fim de contas, quando dizemos '_estou enferrujado_' ou (muito menos frequentemente, é certo) '_estou oxidado_' estamos a usar a expressão em sentido figurado e as figuras de sentido dão-nos sempre bastante latitude de expressão. Porque não usar sinónimos então?
> 
> P.S. E se fosse uma correcção, onde é que estava o mal, Who? Você não precisa de dizer isso e muito menos de pedir desculpa. Era o que me dava a vida que (eu) reagisse mal a qualquer discordância que um foreiro expresse, muito menos sua e ainda menos quando fundamentada.


A comunicação escrita tem o inconveniente de muitas vezes não passar adequadamente o estado de humor do redator. Como costumo ser extremamente lacônico em minhas respostas, algumas vezes passo por ranzinza ou mal-educado. Tratei de evitar isso com você, porque (ao contrário de certas pessoas que frequentam este foro) te considero um fidalgo no trato.


----------

